

Ask HN: Startup scene in Lisbon/Porto Portugal? - tribeofone

Looking to get some information as to whats going on in Portugal.
======
alt_
There's a free mixer each month in central Lisboa where you can meet a bunch
of people from the local tech community:
[http://floridaafterseven.com/](http://floridaafterseven.com/)

------
franciscocosta
from Porto with love - [https://tymr.com](https://tymr.com)

